# The Dark Hunters by Paul Kearney



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/umbra-sumus-hardback.html

*The Story*

The Space Marines of the Dark Hunters, descendants of the White Scars and their savage primarch Jaghatai Khan, are called to battle on the world of Ras Hanem, a world they thought long since liberated from the grip of heresy and returned to Imperial rule. Many years ago, the Dark Hunters defeated the traitor warband known as the Punishers on that world, in a conflict that left deep wounds in the Chapter. But now the Punishers have returned, seeking vengeance upon their would-be destroyers. Captain Jonah Kerne of Mortai Company is sent to annihiliate the traitors once and for all, but the cost of victory may be too high for him to bear…
*Read it because*

It’s all action, all the time. Definitely the underdog, the Dark Hunter Space Marines face off against the sprawling forces of the Punishers horde – old enemies who only want revenge. The Dark Hunters don’t have all the gear, but you’ll admire their mad ambush skills and stubborn tenacity.




Looks quite promising, as I enjoyed the short stories the Dark Hunters so far have starred in. So im looking forward to read a full book about them. 



Always pleasing to see non-First Founding chapters getting fleshed out. Will be available by feb 6.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

What do you mean by them not having all the gear?

As in they're poor resource wise as a chapter?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

> but you’ll admire their mad ambush skills


Oh how I fucking cringed reading that.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh how I fucking cringed reading that.


This. Fucking painful, and enough for me NOT to buy it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't wait for this. I loved The Last Detail by Paul Kearney, and I look forward to seeing what he can do with the Dark Hunters with a full novel.



Khorne's Fist said:


> This. Fucking painful, and enough for me NOT to buy it.


It's a web description. Who the hell cares. Read the short story I mentioned and you'll want to buy it.


LotN


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> What do you mean by them not having all the gear?
> 
> As in they're poor resource wise as a chapter?


I think because of their mistrust of machines and bad relations with the Mechanicus it means they aren't equipped as well as other chapters


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

The Hardback, eBook and *MP3* of Dark Hunters: Umbra Sumus will be available to order on 6th February 2015.

Will be getting the audio version of this


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

jasonpittman said:


> I think because of their mistrust of machines and bad relations with the Mechanicus it means they aren't equipped as well as other chapters


JP's reason is likely right. The Dark Hunters don't trust the Mechanicus very much, because their very first campaign as a Chapter was The Occlusiad, which left them with a deep distrust of machines in general.


LotN


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> JP's reason is likely right. The Dark Hunters don't trust the Mechanicus very much, because their very first campaign as a Chapter was The Occlusiad, which left them with a deep distrust of machines in general.
> 
> 
> LotN


Might aswell abandon their power armor and strike cruisers eh?


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Stormxlr said:


> Might aswell abandon their power armor and strike cruisers eh?


They probably have what they started with but don't get re-armed and re-supplied by the Mechanium any more, so they will be short of vehicles etc.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone else notice the Eldar between the two Marines?


http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2015/029/2/1/21e32c3c1a76bf6bb27acf589264db6e-d8fxdps.jpg


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Huh, good catch there. Perhaps the eldar shows up to aid the dark hunters against their enemy.

Edit:
But I wonder now.. Its said the Dark Hunters defeated the Punishers the first time around in a conflict that left deep wounds in the chapter. Id now hazard a guess that they were forced to accept xenos help in order to carry the day because they were losing, and it have sat ill with many of their likely highly xenos hating astartes whom would rather riddle them with bullets. Despite that the 'xenos scum' helping them allowed them to win.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A new Dark Hunters story has been released, a taste of what is to come perhaps;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-blind-king-ebook.html

Finally. A story about the Occlusiad, I always found this to be one of the most interesting wars in the periods between 30k and 40k, and perhaps through the Dark Hunters we'll finally get to see how that war really went.


LotN


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

> *Read it because*
> 
> It’s got Space Marines fighting titans! This is a full on smack-fest where the entire Dark Hunters Chapter lines up to face down an army of titans. No really.


:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That "Read it because" might have given me cancer...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Something mysterious have happened. The recent Blind King and the newly released Dark Hunters ebooks have been pulled from the Black Library webstore. Blabber on warseer cites speculation about a rights dispute.

Edit: The related blogposts for the book have also been purged. Seems its a massive 'Do not want' to Paul Kearney.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Something mysterious have happened. The recent Blind King and the newly released Dark Hunters ebooks have been pulled from the Black Library webstore. Blabber on warseer cites speculation about a rights dispute.
> 
> Edit: The related blogposts for the book have also been purged. Seems its a massive 'Do not want' to Paul Kearney.


Oh come on Black Library. It's been three fucking months since you published an actual 40k novel, and now your pulling the next one before it can even be sold.

Morons.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Its been taken down from Apples iBook store too,WFT is going on ?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Seriously, wtf BL? Half a year of just re-releasing old shit, shoveling out overpriced novellas and eShorts, and then suddenly nuking the one new book off the webstore after having advertised it on the front page for two weeks straight? Jesus christ.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I don't understand what could have happened for them to pull the book and e-short like this. Anybody have any ideas ?


----------

